# Updated with link ! Just an Idea



## Bl4ckpheniX (Jun 23, 2011)

Well ladies and gents,

I know everyone is very excited that Krylon now has the sgs4g to help us along with dev work. I am also very pumped about it.

I am also a huge fan of the work of WhitehawkX, Roman (Birgertime)

I would also love to see them get the sgs4g and see more of their amazing work on our phones.

What I am proposing is a "Forum phone foundation" to help these guys get the phone. I hope that I am not out of line by posting this here, but I am interested in what you guys think about it?

I don't think it would take very long to get enough money together for this.

Another solution would be, if anyone has an "extra" sgs4g that they would be willing to sell or donate please get in touch with me.

thanks

Aaron :wink2:

Alright, here is how it works.

Click the link and donate. (this is a account set up by whitehawkx goes right to him)

Please leave a comment, or message me how much and I will keep it updated with an amount.

Here is the link for Whitehawkx: WhiteHawkx link

When we reach the amount needed BAM ! He gets the phone!

Please let me know if anyone knows of a good deal on a SGS4G for the devs!

THANKS :grin2:


----------



## Bl4ckpheniX (Jun 23, 2011)

*Whitehawkx *

As you know by now WE DID IT! White has the phone and is already cooking up something fresh for us....

Date Updated: 8/25/2011

Donations from: 

Bl4ckphenix
Whitehawkx
FBis251
dsexton702
champ1919
pudgybunnyBry
cybok0
bkoon1218
Jerry D 
blazen2000
chadster214 
virajss
dirinda89

If I have forgotten you please PM me and I will update.

Thank you everyone, this is what makes the SGS4G community Awesome!


----------



## dsexton702 (Jun 24, 2011)

whitehawkx

AMOUNT: 10.00


----------



## Bl4ckpheniX (Jun 23, 2011)

Awesome ! I can't believe how fast we are coming up with the money! The whole community kicks ass!


----------



## neocorteqz (Jul 23, 2011)

I'll see what I can do on Friday. 

but this is an awesome idea.


----------



## SeafoodExpert (Jun 25, 2011)

Friday ill have a donation in. !


----------



## blazen2000 (Jun 26, 2011)

Donation in


----------



## Bl4ckpheniX (Jun 23, 2011)

Just to let people know we are going to open this up again the phone that was lined up fell through. We are now going to look for another but it most likely will be around $200 total. So we need to raise a little more. I will be updateing the total soon .

Thanks


----------



## blazen2000 (Jun 26, 2011)

You should update this thread when their is any change. I donated just to read that the money was raised on a different site and not to donate no more. Glad I did though.


----------



## Bl4ckpheniX (Jun 23, 2011)

"blazen2000 said:


> You should update this thread when their is any change. I donated just to read that the money was raised on a different site and not to donate no more. Glad I did though.


I do, unfortunately I don't have a bunch of people on computers letting me know when something happens. I update when I get a chance.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Bl4ckpheniX (Jun 23, 2011)

Goal reached the phone is on its way. Thanks to all supporters.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------

